# Totales Steam problem!



## GoodTime (1. April 2012)

Hallo,
mein Steam ist total im arsch! also ich habe: F1 2011, Dirt 3, Battlefield bad company 2, GTA IV, GTA IV episode... daon funktionieren GTA IV episode. und bfbc2 nicht. BFBC2 bricht beim laden ab und ich lande aufm desktop. GTA kommt sofort EFLC funktioniert nicht mehr. Also bei EFLC hatte ich mods natürlich mit backups. funktioniert trdz. nicht. Ich denke einfach neu runterladen oder? Und BF auch?

dankee


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

lass doch erstmal die spieledaten überprüfen.

und das problem würde ich weniger bei steam, sondern vielmehr bei der restlichen technik sehen.
hdd vlt einen weg? schau mal was crystaldiskinfo sagt. sind die graka treiber, dx, flash, java, c++ redist, open AL, quick time,...aktuell?

in dem jeweiligen spieleverzeichnis sind oft auch die benötigten komponenten enthalten. kannst diese ja vorsorglich mal runterschmeißen und dann neu installieren


----------

